# hitchhiker



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Just found this picture I took earlier this summer on the way home from one of my trips. It landed on my steering wheel. Thought it was pretty cool.[attachment=0:13qvvphp]Copy of P7010053.JPG[/attachment:13qvvphp]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Baetis, _carnero rotas_ sp.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I think your wrong Goob. Looks like a dragon fly to me. :roll: 











:lol: J/K


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like a Gray to me.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Baetis, _carnero rotas_ sp.


Is that a fancy word for *bug*?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

blackdog said:


> Looks like a Gray to me.


OK, then it's a _Siphlonuridae carnero rotas_


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks like ephemera simulans to me but hard to tell the size


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Size 14. Wyogoob has it right. I'll even venture to guess that it came from the lower HF in early to mid July.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Both drakes (brown and grey) are bigger than a #14


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Browns yea, 10 - 12. Grays no, 12 - 14. Kind of splitting hairs aren't ya.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

sawsman said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Baetis, _carnero rotas_ sp.
> ...


It's one of them $500 college words!

Hard as hell to spell and even harder to pronounce!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

"carnero rotas" is Latin for "steering wheel". It was a lame attempt at some humor.

I could care less what kind of mayfly it is, sorry. 

Fly fishing should not be complicated.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I though carnero rotas was some sort or betos/albertos/gualbertos type of burrito. Apparently I am getting my Spanish and latin confused...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> I though carnero rotas was some sort or betos/albertos/gualbertos type of burrito. Apparently I am getting my Spanish and latin confused...


 :shock:

:mrgreen:


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

blackdog said:


> Size 14. Wyogoob has it right. I'll even venture to guess that it came from the lower HF in early to mid July.


It actually came from the Blacks fork drainage on the North slope.


----------

